# secondo voi mi ha tradito?



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Ciao, volevo sapere cosa ne pensate, oggettivamente, di quello che vi diro'.
Sto da 4 anni con una ragazza... le cose sono sempre andate bene (ovvio, qualche litigata c'è sempre) ma a prescindere da questo, volevo sapere come devo comportarmi.
La mia ragazza è andata a londra (entrambi abbiamo 29 anni) con una sua amica a trovare un'altra loro amica (tutte e tre lavoravano insieme a londra 6 anni fa)... a detta sua doveva essere un fine settimana all'insegna dello shopping.
Ieri sera le mando un sms e non risponde, la chiamo 3 volte e non risponde... poi subito dopo mi chiama dicendo che aveva il tel in borsa e non sentiva... vabbè!
Vengo a scoprire che era in un locale con le 2 amiche e 2 amici di una di loro, di cui 1 voleva farsene uno.. e l'altra stava ballando con l'altro.... lei invece era sola soletta al tavolo a bere una birra (sbiascicava).... concludo dicendo che a lei la birra non piace.
Cosa ho fatto? Beh ovvio, le ho detto che non avrebbe dovuto piu' chiamarmi (mi aveva detto prima che la chiamassi che era in un locale con le 2 amiche, ommettendo dei 2 ragazzi).
Secondo voi ho tratto conclusioni troppo velocemente?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> Cosa ho fatto? Beh ovvio, le ho detto che non avrebbe dovuto piu' chiamarmi (mi aveva detto prima che la chiamassi che era in un locale con le 2 amiche, ommettendo dei 2 ragazzi).
> Secondo voi ho tratto conclusioni troppo velocemente?


sì, sei innamorato di lei o hai colto l'occasione per liberartene?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> Secondo voi ho tratto conclusioni troppo velocemente?


Yes.

E' normalissimo andare a Londra a fare del nighclubbing, dai, su, ed esagerare con le birrette.

Se vuole tradirti, lo fa sotto casa non ha bisogno di prendere l'aereo.

Bacio!


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

sono innamorato, premetto che non sono mai stato geloso del nulla... pero' il sentirla ubriaca,  l'avermi omesso inizialmente della compagnia maschile, mi ha messo il tarlo in testa.... non volevo sbarazzarmene, io ripongo molta fiducia nelle persone con cui sto ma se la vedo "tradita" (la sua omissione) x autodifesa tronco


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> sono innamorato, premetto che non sono mai stato geloso del nulla... pero' il sentirla ubriaca,  l'avermi omesso inizialmente della compagnia maschile, mi ha messo il tarlo in testa.... non volevo sbarazzarmene, io ripongo molta fiducia nelle persone con cui sto ma se la vedo "tradita" (la sua omissione) x autodifesa tronco


dai su per così poco? Troppo controllo, troppo... un po' di dolcezza e poi, mai successo a te? Sincero eh...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

sei troppo geloso. secondo me non ti ha fatto niente di male.
e poi, capita mai a te di uscire con gli amici in un locale dove c'è musica? lo sai benissimo che è quasi impossibile sentire il suono del tel. e per noi donne anche peggio, visto che lo teniamo nella borsa, magari appesa alla sedia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o   volevi che per tutto il tempo non facesse altro che tenere in mano il tel?

dai, dai. vedi di non tormentarla troppo, invece, mentre si gode 3 gg con le sue vecchie amiche. cioè, non la stressare e non stressarti tu.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> sono innamorato, premetto che non sono mai stato geloso del nulla... pero' il sentirla ubriaca, l'avermi omesso inizialmente della compagnia maschile, mi ha messo il tarlo in testa.... non volevo sbarazzarmene, io ripongo molta fiducia nelle persone con cui sto ma se la vedo "tradita" (la sua omissione) x autodifesa tronco


ho capito, e in parte comprendo.

Ma se siete destinati a passare insieme DECENNI, secondo te è normale alterarsi per un suo momento di libertà?

Guarda che è proprio così che si rischia di perdersi...arriva inevitabilmente il momento in cui una coppia si desidera un minimo di autonomia, una volta l'anno, due, in cui essere solo se stessi, magari con le amiche...è normale.

Bacio!


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non la stressare e non stressarti tu.


parole sante, buongiorno Anna, piaciuto Einaudi di là?


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

non penso di essere geloso... generalmente ci ritagliamo i nostri spazi (tralasciamo il fatto che io non posso avere amiche) e non sono uno che si "strugge" quando lei è x i fatti suoi.. solo che in certe circostanze penso che se lei ha buttato al vento la sua precedente relazione che durava 12 anni x la debolezza di una sera con un ex collega (non io), potrebbe farlo benissimo anche con me


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> (tralasciamo il fatto che io non posso avere amiche)


e perchè mai? E' lei che non vuole? No no questa cosa non mi piace...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> parole sante, buongiorno Anna, piaciuto Einaudi di là?


piaciuto sì, e ti ho anche risposto.


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e perchè mai? E' lei che non vuole? No no questa cosa non mi piace...


figurati a me... si, cmq le amiche che mi sono rimaste sono le ragazze dei miei amici.... poi quelli che erano i miei amici ora sono anche suoi (o meglio.. è raro che riesca a ritagliarmi dei momenti da solo con loro se non quando se li ritaglia lei.. )
Forse la mia è gelosia nel senso che sono geloso che lei possa farlo e io no....  o meglio, potrei anche io prendere e andarmene x il we ma con tante rotture di scatole da parte sua che alla fine ci rinuncio.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> sono innamorato, premetto che non sono mai stato geloso del nulla... pero' il sentirla ubriaca, l'avermi omesso inizialmente della compagnia maschile, mi ha messo il tarlo in testa.... non volevo sbarazzarmene, io ripongo molta fiducia nelle persone con cui sto ma se la vedo "tradita" (la sua omissione) x autodifesa tronco


ma va bè, ubriaca... avrà bevuto un paio di pinte di lager, che sarà mai...
è con le sue amiche e si diverte.
cioè, non è che una aspetta di andare a Londra se vuole farti le corna, no? a meno che tu non la tenga segragata in casa...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> Forse la mia è gelosia nel senso che sono geloso che lei possa farlo e io no....  o meglio, potrei anche io prendere e andarmene x il we ma con tante rotture di scatole da parte sua che alla fine ci rinuncio.


Errore, grande errore. Se lo fa lei lo fai pure tu. Altrimenti la coppia è squilibrata, ti manca qualcosa, chiedi a lei, lei si sente oppressa e.... insomma casino. Prossimo we Parigi su su...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> figurati a me... si, cmq le amiche che mi sono rimaste sono le ragazze dei miei amici.... poi quelli che erano i miei amici ora sono anche suoi (o meglio.. è raro che riesca a ritagliarmi dei momenti da solo con loro se non quando se li ritaglia lei.. )
> Forse la mia è gelosia nel senso che sono geloso che lei possa farlo e io no.... o meglio, potrei anche io prendere e andarmene x il we ma con tante rotture di scatole da parte sua che alla fine ci rinuncio.


e fai male, perchè se senti di riununciare a qualcosa allora non va tanto bene.
ho come idea che il fatto che lei sia a Londra, ti smuova cose vecchie, più che gelosia...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Errore, grande errore. Se lo fa lei lo fai pure tu. Altrimenti la coppia è squilibrata, ti manca qualcosa, chiedi a lei, lei si sente oppressa e.... insomma casino. Prossimo we Parigi su su...


Parigi?
Las Vegas piuttosto.
telefono spento e alè baldoria


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Parigi?
> Las Vegas piuttosto.
> telefono spento e alè baldoria
















    quando partiamo????


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e fai male, perchè se senti di riununciare a qualcosa allora non va tanto bene.
> ho come idea che il fatto che lei sia a Londra, ti smuova cose vecchie, più che gelosia...


si... mi solleva un'incazzatura con me stesso per le cose a cui rinuncio in nome del quieto vivere.... forse pero' questa è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> si... mi solleva un'incazzatura con me stesso per le cose a cui rinuncio in nome del quieto vivere.... forse pero' questa è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso


Mai rinunciare, mai. Ok la goccia, cos'altro c'è che non va?


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> Ciao, volevo sapere cosa ne pensate, oggettivamente, di quello che vi diro'.
> Sto da 4 anni con una ragazza... le cose sono sempre andate bene (ovvio, qualche litigata c'è sempre) ma a prescindere da questo, volevo sapere come devo comportarmi.
> La mia ragazza è andata a londra (entrambi abbiamo 29 anni) con una sua amica a trovare un'altra loro amica (tutte e tre lavoravano insieme a londra 6 anni fa)... a detta sua doveva essere un fine settimana all'insegna dello shopping.
> Ieri sera le mando un sms e non risponde, la chiamo 3 volte e non risponde... poi subito dopo mi chiama dicendo che aveva il tel in borsa e non sentiva... vabbè!
> ...


SI.


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai rinunciare, mai. Ok la goccia, cos'altro c'è che non va?


cosa non va? beh sinceramente il fatto di non avere piena libertà... dei miei momenti liberi.... il desiderio di farmi un we in compagnia di me stesso (non sono un eremita,  ma ogni tanto fra lavoro, avvenimenti della vita e altre cose sento il bisogno di ricaricarmi non pensando a niente e nessuno)


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> cosa non va? beh sinceramente il fatto di non avere piena libertà... dei miei momenti liberi.... il desiderio di farmi un we in compagnia di me stesso (non sono un eremita,  ma ogni tanto fra lavoro, avvenimenti della vita e altre cose sento il bisogno di ricaricarmi non pensando a niente e nessuno)


Perfetto. Ti capisco benissimo. E la tua fidanzata non vuole?


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ti capisco benissimo. E la tua fidanzata non vuole?


lo interpreta come un non voler stare con lei, invece di interpretarlo come un voler 2 giorni di isolamento rigenerativo (ok, l'ho messa giu' un po' filosofica, ma spero abbiate capito il senso..)


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> lo interpreta come un non voler stare con lei, invece di interpretarlo come un voler 2 giorni di isolamento rigenerativo (ok, l'ho messa giu' un po' filosofica, ma spero abbiate capito il senso..)


isolamento rigenerativo da che? Ci giri attorno ma il problema vero dove sta?


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> isolamento rigenerativo da che? Ci giri attorno ma il problema vero dove sta?


rigenerativo dallo stress di tutti i giorni.. null'altro.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> rigenerativo dallo stress di tutti i giorni.. null'altro.


Mi sa che gatta ci cova... mah... Quindi lei toglie invece di aggiungere? E quando se ne va... perchè non approfittare di quei momenti invece di soffrire di gelosia?


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi sa che gatta ci cova... mah... Quindi lei toglie invece di aggiungere? E quando se ne
> va... perchè non approfittare di quei momenti invece di soffrire di gelosia?


gatta ci cova in che senso?
Purtroppo avevo del lavoro indietro e sono dovuto venire in ufficio anche sabato...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> gatta ci cova in che senso?
> Purtroppo avevo del lavoro indietro e sono dovuto venire in ufficio anche sabato...


e...


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e...


e il mio we è andato a farsi benedire.....


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> e il mio we è andato a farsi benedire.....



dai dai ti rifarai col prossimo


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dai dai ti rifarai col prossimo


boh... innanzitutto devo mettere a posto le cose con lei (non so quando arriva x' "come si sa" se vai all'estero e esaurisci il credito devi tornare in italia x ricaricare il tel!).. poi se il lavoro mi lascia tregua prendo la moto e parto!


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> boh... innanzitutto devo mettere a posto le cose con lei (non so quando arriva x' "come si sa" se vai all'estero e esaurisci il credito devi tornare in italia x ricaricare il tel!).. poi se il lavoro mi lascia tregua prendo la moto e parto!



... ehm e non puoi chiamarla dove sta? Bravo prendi la moto e via... Magari trovi pure un'altra fidanzata...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> rigenerativo dallo stress di tutti i giorni.. null'altro.


senti ma. non è che per caso hai detto no a qualche flirt, during the story, ed adesso rimpiangi quel no? non tanto per il flirt, ma per averci rinunciato?
così,eh, tanto per sapere.
e comunque, senti. dedico a te la mia firma che tatina non lo sa, ma ha scritto una cosa stupendaaaaaaaa.
stana la tua vita!


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... ehm e non puoi chiamarla dove sta? Bravo prendi la moto e via... Magari trovi pure un'altra fidanzata...


non ho il numero (sta a casa di un'amica).... 
cmq non sono uno che per dimenticare si butta tra le braccia di un'altra... voglio parlarle e avere delle giustificazioni.... piu' che altro mi chiedevo.... in questi casi se i miei sospetti fossero fondati, da cosa lo capisco?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... ehm e non puoi chiamarla dove sta? Bravo prendi la moto e via... Magari trovi pure un'altra fidanzata...


glielo ha scaricato lui a forza di chiamate. se chiami qualcuno all'estero si paga fifty fifty. è colpa sua (di sirio) se lei adesso è senza senza credito.


----------



## Old Diana (24 Settembre 2007)

Ciao Sirio,
secondo me il problema principale non e`la tua fidanzata ma tutto il contorno.
Ho come la sensazione che tu sia insoddisfatto della tua vita, che non ti piace..che ti sei messo in situazioni che ti stanno "strette" e che non sai come uscirne e incosciamente te la prendi con lei..
Dici che lei anni fa ha buttato al vento una relazione lunghissima per una sciocchezza..
Be` tu non stai facendo la stessa cosa? Magari le motivazioni sono diverse ma in sostanza tu hai messo in dubbio tutto per un paio di birrette in un locale cn amiche..e poi nn credi che se avesse voluto tradirti sul serio ometteva i bell' imbusti che erano con le sue amiche?
Dai..dai..capisco la rabbia ma magari potevi contare finoa  10..
Forse il problema non era lei li` in buona compagnia..ma te in ufficio a sbrigare lavoro arretrato ;-)
Un bacio

Diana


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> non ho il numero (sta a casa di un'amica)....
> cmq non sono uno che per dimenticare si butta tra le braccia di un'altra... voglio parlarle e avere delle giustificazioni.... piu' che altro mi chiedevo.... in questi casi se i miei sospetti fossero fondati, da cosa lo capisco?


ma da cosa potresti capirlo, se non dal fatto di sapere chi è la ragazza che ami?
ti fidi di lei?
secondo me tu hai davvero bisogno di riconsiderare il motivo per cui stai con lei.


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> glielo ha scaricato lui a forza di chiamate. se chiami qualcuno all'estero si paga fifty fifty. è colpa sua (di sirio) se lei adesso è senza senza credito.


ci siamo sentiti 5 minuti ieri e 6 messaggi in 4 giorni.. non penso di averglielo scaricato, perchè non sono uno che la chiama ogni 2 per 3 per sapere che fa.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> non ho il numero (sta a casa di un'amica)....
> cmq non sono uno che per dimenticare si butta tra le braccia di un'altra... voglio parlarle e avere delle giustificazioni.... piu' che altro mi chiedevo.... in questi casi se i miei sospetti fossero fondati, da cosa lo capisco?


Bravo, così si fa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









anche se sai come si dice, chiodo scaccia... Ma non divaghiamo. Da cosa lo capisci? Mah cellulare spento, raffreddamento sessuale, strani discorsi su ho bisogno di stare da sola, devo riflettere ecc.ecc. Però prima delle paranoie chiedilo a lei direttamente. Mi hai tradito? No sì perchè, cosa facciamo. E soprattutto chiediti, nel caso, che cosa hai intenzione di fare tu. Forza dai, non è la fine del mondo...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> non ho il numero (sta a casa di un'amica)....
> cmq non sono uno che per dimenticare si butta tra le braccia di un'altra... voglio parlarle e avere delle giustificazioni.... piu' che altro mi chiedevo.... in questi casi se i miei sospetti fossero fondati, da cosa lo capisco?


Giustificazioni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se mai chiarimenti!

E se mai, chiarire con te stesso quanto questa disparità di posizionamento all'interno del rapporto non ti stia più bene.

Quanto ti urti questa sua libertà che vedi in contrasto con la tua, limitata evidentemente dal lavoro ma non solo.

Vuoi capire? che cosa? Se ti ha tradito o se si è divertita molto senza di te indipendentemente da altri ragazzi?

Io temo che tu non sopporti soprattutto questo ma in un rapporto "sano" dovresti esser felice se lei si diverte e viceversa.


----------



## Old Diana (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> non ho il numero (sta a casa di un'amica)....
> cmq non sono uno che per dimenticare si butta tra le braccia di un'altra... voglio parlarle e avere delle giustificazioni.... piu' che altro mi chiedevo.... in questi casi se i miei sospetti fossero fondati, da cosa lo capisco?


Non puoi andare in paranoia per un we a londra con le amiche!
Quando verranno i veri problemi che farete?
Se vi mettono in crisi sciocchezze come queste..mi sa che ha ragione Anna, devi riconsiderare la solidita` del vostro rapporto.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ma in un rapporto "sano" dovresti esser felice se lei si diverte e viceversa.


Ci medito Fedi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps però c'è questa cosa che lei non vuole che lui esca con amiche eh... povero Sirio...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> ci siamo sentiti 5 minuti ieri e 6 messaggi in 4 giorni.. non penso di averglielo scaricato, perchè non sono uno che la chiama ogni 2 per 3 per sapere che fa.


5 minuti da londra non sono 5 minuti da bologna a milano. hai idea di quanto fa 5 min di cell da e per londra?
metti che avesse ricaricato solo 10 euro...  li ha già belli che spesi.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci medito Fedi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per questo parlavo di reciprocità in un rapporto "sano", basato soprattutto sulla *fiducia*!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se il sentire che l'altro sta bene e si diverte e lo avverto come pericolo o come se venisse tolto qualcosa a me...direi che vi è di base una grande fragilità nel rapporto, vissuto in modo molto egoistico da parte di entrambi!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

*Nota tecnica...*



Anna A ha detto:


> 5 minuti da londra non sono 5 minuti da bologna a milano. hai idea di quanto fa 5 min di cell da e per londra?
> metti che avesse ricaricato solo 10 euro... li ha già belli che spesi.


Se si vuol ricaricare basta entrare in un qualsiasi internet point e farlo con carta di credito online sul sito dell'operatore di casa...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bravo, così si fa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi sa che lui dovrebbe chiedersi cosa prova davvero  per lei.
e seriamente pure.
tutto 'sti io non ho i miei spazi, non me la sento di andar via due giorni ecc ecc ecc, secondo me sono sintomatici di altre insoddisfazioni.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per questo parlavo di reciprocità in un rapporto "sano", basato soprattutto sulla *fiducia*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehm lo so Fedi lo so. Infatti devo meditare su questo. Parto sempre da una grande fiducia e poi e poi... tolgo a me per dare di più e alla fine... Prima o poi imparerò la lezione!!!!


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sa che lui dovrebbe chiedersi cosa prova davvero  per lei.
> e seriamente pure.
> tutto 'sti io non ho i miei spazi, non me la sento di andar via due giorni ecc ecc ecc, secondo me sono sintomatici di altre insoddisfazioni.


ehm ehm ehm...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se si vuol ricaricare basta entrare in un qualsiasi internet point e farlo con carta di credito online sul sito dell'operatore di casa...


cioè, io vado a londra per 3 gg 3, e in quel lasso di tempo, devo, oltre a dimenticarmi il motivo per cui ci sono andata, ricordarmi nell'ordine:
1 telefono sempre in mano, perché se non rispondo lui va in paranoia
2 se termina la ricarica recarmi immediatamente nel più vicino punto ricarica tim (se è tim te lo scordi che ricarichi in tutta europa...)
3 di dirmi che sono una deficiente ad aver speso dei bei euri per una vacanzina che si sta trasformando in un incubo. specialmente al ritorno...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè, io vado a londra per 3 gg 3, e in quel lasso di tempo, devo, oltre che dimenticarmi il motivo per cui ci sono andata, ricordarmi nell'ordine:
> 1 telefono sempre in mano, perché se non rispondo lui va in paranoia
> 2 se termina la ricarica recarmi immediatamente nel più vicino punto ricarica tim (se è tim te lo scordi che ricarichi in tutta europa...)
> 3 dirmi che sono una deficiente ad aver speso dei bei euri per una vacanzina che si sta trasformando in un incubo. specialmente al ritorno...


Secondo me bastava dare a Sirio il numero di telefono di dove sta... Ma il problema è un altro, credo. Sirio non è che era lei all'inizio a comportarsi così?


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

... altro che strana la vita ... strani siamo noi.


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Secondo me bastava dare a Sirio il numero di telefono di dove sta... Ma il problema è un altro, credo. Sirio non è che era lei all'inizio a comportarsi così?


ma sta ragazza che c'ha la liberta' vigilata?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm lo so Fedi lo so. Infatti devo meditare su questo. Parto sempre da una grande fiducia e poi e poi... tolgo a me per dare di più e alla fine... Prima o poi imparerò la lezione!!!!


e non ci sono lezioni, cara MK.
la tua lezione sei tu.


Come su uno specchio d'acqua vedo confusa la tua ombra, che non mi può dir nulla perché non mi può vedere, non mi vuol sentire, perché non può immaginare che tutti i miei sentimenti del passato si riflettono, ora, proprio come su un ignaro specchio d'acqua.

M. Y.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non ci sono lezioni, cara MK.
> la tua lezione sei tu.
> 
> Come su uno specchio d'acqua vedo confusa la tua ombra, che non mi può dir nulla perché non mi può vedere, non mi vuol sentire, perché non può immaginare che tutti i miei sentimenti del passato si riflettono, ora, proprio come su un ignaro specchio d'acqua.


Beh il passato è passato Anna, l'importante è non ripetere sempre gli stessi errori... Sirio prendi la moto e vai, mi raccomando!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh il passato è passato Anna, l'importante è non ripetere sempre gli stessi errori... Sirio prendi la moto e vai, mi raccomando!!!!


secondo me non è tanto nel non ripetere gli stessi errori, quanto nel sapere perché li abbiamo fatti.

sirio lo portiamo a las vegas io e te. io gli sequestro il cell e poi lo portiamo a fare cagnara a manetta...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me non è tanto nel non ripetere gli stessi errori, quanto nel sapere perché li abbiamo fatti.
> 
> sirio lo portiamo a las vegas io e te. io gli sequestro il cell e poi lo portiamo a fare cagnara a manetta...


ah l'amour l'amour l'amour... Sì sì Sirio c'hai un impegno con noi eh, Las Vegas...

ps Anna non il prossimo we che c'ho da fare però.


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

penso che abbiate travisato qualcosa.... lei è liberissima, non è mai stata col cell ad aspettare le mie chiamate, ne io la chiamo quando va via, in genere le dico chiamami tu quando puoi (la sera 1 volta e stop)
Il nostro rapporto non ha nulla di morboso e non è che io stia segregato in casa e neppure lei.
L'unico dubbio mi è venuto x sto we (mai dubitato prima) e ti spiego perchè:
1) non deve mai giustificarmi nulla, ne con chi esce ne cosa fa... ma stavolta sembrava una giustificazione unica... 
2) andava a casa di una sua amica che vive col ragazzo e poi mi ha detto che sta sua amica vive con un amico 
3) mi chiama ieri x sapere dov'ero, le chiedo lei che faceva e mi dice che era con le 2 amiche in un locale e siccome sento una voce maschile mi dice "ah si ci sono anche due amici di irene" e io ok.. non c'è problema...... e lei:" guarda che uno ci prova con irene e l'altro con la benedetta" e io... Fra.. tranquilla non mi interessa.... poi lei ha cominciato a dire che non stava facendo nulla, al che le ho detto:"senti ma perchè continui a giustificarti senza che ti abbia chiesto nulla" e lei"no, volevo tranquillizzarti perche io non sto facendo nulla sono le mie amiche che stanno facendo le cretine e io... senti, quando torni sta cosa me la spieghi ora non ho voglia.... e da li il patatrac


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> penso che abbiate travisato qualcosa.... lei è liberissima, non è mai stata col cell ad aspettare le mie chiamate, ne io la chiamo quando va via, in genere le dico chiamami tu quando puoi (la sera 1 volta e stop)
> Il nostro rapporto non ha nulla di morboso e non è che io stia segregato in casa e neppure lei.
> L'unico dubbio mi è venuto x sto we (mai dubitato prima) e ti spiego perchè:
> 1) non deve mai giustificarmi nulla, ne con chi esce ne cosa fa... ma stavolta sembrava una giustificazione unica...
> ...


Senti magari flirtava con un tipo tutto qui... non ti voleva far allarmare...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> senti ma perchè continui a giustificarti senza che ti abbia chiesto nulla" e lei"no, volevo tranquillizzarti perche io non sto facendo nulla sono le mie amiche che stanno facendo le cretine


ehm... Sirio il prossimo we parti tu, senza darle spiegazioni...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti magari flirtava con un tipo tutto qui... non ti voleva far allarmare...


A ma sei proprio crudele ...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A ma sei proprio crudele ...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A ma sei proprio crudele ...


Senti flirtare e' sano e non uccide nessuno... certo poi se le amebe varie passano da un flirt innocente alla scrivania dell'ufficio... credo ci sia ben poco da fare


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm... Sirio il prossimo we parti tu, senza darle spiegazioni...



Eccerto ... cosi e' tutto chiaro/risolto ...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eccerto ... cosi e' tutto chiaro/risolto ...



No, così si chiarisce un po' le idee pure lui, e medita...


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

beh, cmq mi ha appena scritto che voleva tranquillizzarmi (tranquillizzare me che ero tranquillo) come ho potuto pensare male? D'altronde se vai a londra solo per andare al mercato (non ricordo quale) e ti ritrovi alla fine in casa con 15 persone non è colpa sua!


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti *flirtare* e' sano e non uccide nessuno... certo poi se le amebe varie passano da un flirt innocente alla scrivania dell'ufficio... credo ci sia ben poco da fare


Una volta si chiamava "civettare" ... e' vero, non ha mai ucciso nessuno anzi ... ... ... e' un ottimo sistema a tenere impegnato/a l'altra parte ...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> beh, cmq mi ha appena scritto che voleva tranquillizzarmi (tranquillizzare me che ero tranquillo) come ho potuto pensare male? D'altronde se vai a londra solo per andare al mercato (non ricordo quale) e ti ritrovi alla fine in casa con 15 persone non è colpa sua!


No in fatti non e' colpa sua... certo che se va a Londra non si ferma al solo Camden... come mi sembra piu' che logico che la sua amica che, se non ho capito male vive ancora a Londra, avra' organizzato quanto meno una festa per il loro arrivo...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una volta si chiamava "civettare" ... e' vero, non ha mai ucciso nessuno anzi ... ... ... e' un ottimo sistema a tenere impegnato/a l'altra parte ...


 
Civettare sisisisi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque e' vero e' una sana terapia


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Secondo me non ha fatto proprio nulla.
E' chiaro che non è andata a Londra solo per fare shopping, c'è andata per divertirsi. E si è divertita. Ma non è detto che abbia fatto qualcosa di male.


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No in fatti non e' colpa sua... certo che se va a Londra non si ferma al solo Camden... come mi sembra piu' che logico che la sua amica che, se non ho capito male vive ancora a Londra, avra' organizzato quanto meno una festa per il loro arrivo...


tendo a precisare che non è una sua amica, nonostante io l'abbia definita così, è amica di quella con cui è partita


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Civettare sisisisi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purche' ci si ferma* li,* eh?


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purche' ci si ferma* li,* eh?


Uno in genere si ferma lì...a meno che non si abbia un fidanzato che voglia attaccare briga!!!!


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

domani vi racconto come è andata


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Uno in genere si ferma lì...a meno che non si abbia un fidanzato che voglia attaccare briga!!!!



Ma va? E' una tattica?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> domani vi racconto come è andata


Dai mal che vada ti portiamo davvero a Las Vegas


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va? E' una tattica?


si, a sedici anni, a trenta è un rompimento....


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> si, a sedici anni, a trenta è un rompimento....


Civettare o avere la fidanzata/o che civetta?

ps ma le civette civettano?????


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

A 30 anni, se uno si è stufato lo dice e punto.


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> A 30 anni, se uno si è stufato lo dice e punto.


Iris e' il "Gioco dell'Amore" ... il non dare niente e nulla per scontato/certo.


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Sarà che ho giocato abbastanza...
Adesso amo da persona adulta, credo, spero.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> si, a sedici anni, a trenta è un rompimento....


E sì!

Sta a vedere che adesso chiudiamo!
Basta ragazzi... abbiamo scherzato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giovà! Fai su il banco... chiudi forum e burattini che ce ne andiamo tutti a casa... non serve più, siamo diventati grandi!


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarà che ho giocato abbastanza...
> Adesso amo da persona adulta, credo, spero.


Formato la coppia, inizia il ballo Iris ...


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Oggi sono saggia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non prenete per i fondelli.

Però c'è del vero dài...tuttae storie di sms a trenta anni....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Formato la coppia, inizia il ballo Iris ...


Il ballo o...il bello!?!?!


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Con chi dovrei ballare, please?


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> Ciao, volevo sapere cosa ne pensate, oggettivamente, di quello che vi diro'.
> Sto da 4 anni con una ragazza... le cose sono sempre andate bene (ovvio, qualche litigata c'è sempre) ma a prescindere da questo, volevo sapere come devo comportarmi.
> La mia ragazza è andata a londra (entrambi abbiamo 29 anni) con una sua amica a trovare un'altra loro amica (tutte e tre lavoravano insieme a londra 6 anni fa)... a detta sua doveva essere un fine settimana all'insegna dello shopping.
> Ieri sera le mando un sms e non risponde, la chiamo 3 volte e non risponde... poi subito dopo mi chiama dicendo che aveva il tel in borsa e non sentiva... vabbè!
> ...


 
si... hai tratto le conclusioni troppo velocemente.
probabilmente  la gelosia ti ha mostrato un film che non è detto corrisponda a realtà.
ciao


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il ballo o...il bello!?!?!


No no, il Ballo ... poi che e' bello o brutto e' un'altra cosa ...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Oggi sono saggia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ne ho qualcuno in più - ma pochi eh.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    - (e non solo io...) e non credo che sia questione di sms... che ci stanno pure, dai.


Ps. Io saggio spero di diventarlo prima o poi...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Con chi dovrei ballare, please?


Con il tuo bello naturalmente, o no?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ps. Io saggio spero di diventarlo prima o poi...


Ma no .... saggia io non mi ci vedo proprio...


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io ne ho qualcuno in più - ma pochi eh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possiamo fare senza sms?
Se torniamo ai vecchi tempi? Si faceva uguale....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Con chi dovrei ballare, please?


- Prego, vuol ballare con me?

- Grazie, preferisco di no
non ballo il tango col casque, percio'...

- Grazie... prego... grazie... scusi... tornero'!


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

Io il casquè lo so fare!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però non ballo con gli orsacchiotti


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> - Prego, vuol ballare con me?
> 
> - Grazie, preferisco di no
> non ballo il tango col casque, percio'...
> ...


'Ndo vai? Resta!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io il casquè lo so fare!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peccato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non sai che ti perdi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pensi che ci siano altri tangheri (l'accento mettetelo dove volete voi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) come me in giro?!!?


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

lasciamo perdere quello che gira qui sopra!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere quello che gira qui sopra!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> Ciao, volevo sapere cosa ne pensate, oggettivamente, di quello che vi diro'.
> Sto da 4 anni con una ragazza... le cose sono sempre andate bene (ovvio, qualche litigata c'è sempre) ma a prescindere da questo, volevo sapere come devo comportarmi.
> La mia ragazza è andata a londra (entrambi abbiamo 29 anni) con una sua amica a trovare un'altra loro amica (tutte e tre lavoravano insieme a londra 6 anni fa)... a detta sua doveva essere un fine settimana all'insegna dello shopping.
> Ieri sera le mando un sms e non risponde, la chiamo 3 volte e non risponde... poi subito dopo mi chiama dicendo che aveva il tel in borsa e non sentiva... vabbè!
> ...


... dio mio... come si fa?... calma, amico mio, calma... e gesso... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dio mio... come si fa?... calma, amico mio, calma... e gesso... hi, hi, hi...


si è autoinvitata da me stasera... che faccio.... la incateno al calorifero e le faccio il terzo grado????


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dio mio... come si fa?... calma, amico mio, calma... e gesso... hi, hi, hi...


oggi non ti capisco Chen, che succede, finito il feeling?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> si è autoinvitata da me stasera... che faccio.... la incateno al calorifero e le faccio il terzo grado????












    naaaaaaaaa... incatenala se vuoi ma niente terzo grado...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> si è autoinvitata da me stasera... che faccio.... la incateno al calorifero e le faccio il terzo grado????


... tu stasera la guardi dall'alto verso il basso... con la dovuta supponenza e saccenteria... le racconti un po' di palle... che ti interessi si astrofisica... di filologia dantesca... del decadimento beta... di quello che ti pare... e la lasci lì a friggere... se tenta di parlare della questione, le blocchi subito affermando che non ti interessa più di tanto... che anche tu, nel frattempo, hai fatto le tue riflessioni... e poi stai a vedere, nei prossimi giorni, cosa succede... falle capire che la tua vita è qualcosa di più grande di lei e della sua vagina... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu stasera la guardi dall'alto verso il basso... con la dovuta supponenza e saccenteria... le racconti un po' di palle... che ti interessi si astrofisica... di filologia dantesca... del decadimento beta... di quello che ti pare... e la lasci lì a friggere... se tenta di parlare della questione, le blocchi subito affermando che non ti interessa più di tanto... che anche tu, nel frattempo, hai fatto le tue riflessioni... e poi stai a vedere, nei prossimi giorni, cosa succede... falle capire che la tua vita è qualcosa di più grande di lei e della sua vagina... hi, hi, hi...


...eh maro' è solo andata a Londra con le amiche a bersi una birretta, che sarà mai....


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu stasera la guardi dall'alto verso il basso... con la dovuta supponenza e saccenteria... le racconti un po' di palle... che ti interessi si astrofisica... di filologia dantesca... del decadimento beta... di quello che ti pare... e la lasci lì a friggere... se tenta di parlare della questione, le blocchi subito affermando che non ti interessa più di tanto... che anche tu, nel frattempo, hai fatto le tue riflessioni... e poi stai a vedere, nei prossimi giorni, cosa succede... falle capire che la tua vita è qualcosa di più grande di lei e della sua vagina... hi, hi, hi...


e invece non deve fare niente. lei torna e lui può solo dirle: mi mancavi.
però, poi, alè. we a las vegas. 
cioè, la figata vera è come dici tu, cen, lasciar fare e poi...fare...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè, la figata vera è come dici tu, cen, lasciar fare e poi...fare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...eh maro' è solo andata a Londra con le amiche a bersi una birretta, che sarà mai....


... hi, hi, hi... come sei superficiale... non è l'oggettività dei fatti la cosa che ci interessa... è il vissuto... e per questo ragazzo non è stata solamente una gita a Londra... ci sono le emozioni... ci sono delle cose da ri-_definire_ sul piano emotivo... aspetti _oggettivi_... di fragilità relazionale... per questo, lui deve provare a giocare un ruolo diverso e spiazzante... che _ri_-classifichi il tutto... per ripartire... con un'azione catartica sulle sue emozioni... _ri_-acquistando sicurezza...


----------



## Old sirio7819 (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e invece non deve fare niente. lei torna e lui può solo dirle: mi mancavi.
> però, poi, alè. we a las vegas.
> cioè, la figata vera è come dici tu, cen, lasciar fare e poi...fare...


siete dei tentatori... mi state indirizzando verso la via della perdizione


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> siete dei tentatori... mi state indirizzando verso la via della perdizione


A Las Vegas...... via.......


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e invece non deve fare niente. lei torna e lui può solo dirle: mi mancavi.
> però, poi, alè. we a las vegas.
> cioè, la figata vera è come dici tu, cen, lasciar fare e poi...fare...


... "_mi mancavi_" rappresenta, probabilmente, il suo vecchio ruolo andato in crisi alla prima brezza londinese... deve giocarne un altro..._ con_-dividere l'inquietudine con lei... farla sentire in uno spazio più grande, incerto, foriero di rapidi muta-_menti_... da ri-_conquistare_... insomma, pareggiare i conti... quelli _emotivi_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> siete dei tentatori... mi state indirizzando verso la via della perdizione


... la vera perdizione non è quella realizzata... è quella velata-_mente_ e continua-_mente _minacciata... dai via libera al "forse" e al "dipende"... poi vedi... _minala_ dal punto di vista emotivo... tu ci sei, ma, _forse_, non ci sei più... tu ci sei?... _dipende_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la vera perdizione non è quella realizzata... è quella velata-_mente_ e continua-_mente _minacciata... dai via libera al "forse" e al "dipende"... poi vedi... _minala_ dal punto di vista emotivo... tu ci sei, ma, _forse_, non ci sei più... tu ci sei?... _dipende_... hi, hi, hi...


Una specie di minuetto, un balletto?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

Scusate ma, se una relazione entra in crisi per un week end a Londra, mi chiedo cosa potrebbe succedere di fronte a problemi veri...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... come sei superficiale... non è l'oggettività dei fatti la cosa che ci interessa... è il vissuto... e per questo ragazzo non è stata solamente una gita a Londra... ci sono le emozioni... ci sono delle cose da ri-_definire_ sul piano emotivo... aspetti _oggettivi_... di fragilità relazionale... per questo, lui deve provare a giocare un ruolo diverso e spiazzante... che _ri_-classifichi il tutto... per ripartire... con un'azione catartica sulle sue emozioni... _ri_-acquistando sicurezza...


Sta di fatto che era solo un week end a Londra...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma, se una relazione entra in crisi per un week end a Londra, mi chiedo cosa potrebbe succedere di fronte a problemi veri...


... aspetta un momento... il w-e a Londra, ovvia-_mente_, non c'entra nulla, ok?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sta di fatto che era solo un week end a Londra...


... che non c'entra nulla con tutta la questione, _ovvia_-mente...


----------



## Iris (24 Settembre 2007)

E' quello che intendevo io...mi sembrano motivi di litigio pretestuosi ed infantili.
Forse meglio parlare chiaro.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta un momento... il w-e a Londra, ovvia-_mente_, non c'entra nulla, ok?...


E sine... Chen afferrato il concetto... cio' non toglie che se lui ha avvertito un certo disagio per un non nulla forse e' il caso di rivedere il rapporto no?


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una specie di minuetto, un balletto?


... ri-_definire_ il quadro complessivo... su basi diverse... con ruoli diversi... è chiaro che l'unica possibilità, per questo ragazzo, è questa...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E sine... Chen afferrato il concetto... cio' non toglie che se lui ha avvertito un certo disagio per un non nulla forse e' il caso di rivedere il rapporto no?


per entrambi però, non solo per Sirio...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che non c'entra nulla con tutta la questione, _ovvia_-mente...


 
Chen ho gia' risposto... il W-E e' solo un caso, poteva essere un altro avvenimento o occasione...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ri-_definire_ il quadro complessivo... su basi diverse... con ruoli diversi... è chiaro che l'unica possibilità, per questo ragazzo, è questa...


Ecco questo e' quello che intendevo... palloso...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *ri-definire il quadro complessivo*... su basi diverse... con ruoli diversi... è chiaro che l'unica possibilità, per questo ragazzo, è questa...


SI Chen sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E sine... Chen afferrato il concetto... cio' non toglie che se lui ha avvertito un certo disagio per un non nulla forse e' il caso di rivedere il rapporto no?


... hi, hi, hi... cosa sto dicendo da due ore, mentre tu ti _pre_-occupavi di sottolineare caparbia-_mente_ e banal-_mente _la banalità del w-e, ch'è sola-_mente ed _evidente-_mente_ un indice di qualcosa di ben più esteso?...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> per entrambi però, non solo per Sirio...


per il momento tocca a lui, deve ritrovare quell'equilibrio perduto o, forse mai posseduto.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... cosa sto dicendo da due ore, mentre tu ti _pre_-occupavi di sottolineare caparbia-_mente_ e banal-_mente _la banalità del w-e, ch'è sola-_mente ed _evidente-_mente_ un indice di qualcosa di ben più esteso?...


 
Palloso guarda che ho detto che il w-e era solo un caso... oggi proprio ti sei svegliato male... fammi parlare col pupattolo va...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> per il momento tocca a lui, deve ritrovare quell'equilibrio perduto o, forse mai posseduto.


si gioca in due però...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> per entrambi però, non solo per Sirio...


... certa-_mente_, sola-_mente_ che, a quanto pare, la ragazza è in fase di esplor-_azione_, legittima, a mio parere... le cose, quindi, devono mutare anche per l'amico... altri-_menti_, a mio parere, perde e _la _perde... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certa-_mente_, sola-_mente_ che, a quanto pare, la ragazza è in fase di esplor-_azione_, legittima, a mio parere... le cose, quindi, devono mutare anche per l'amico... altri-_menti_, a mio parere, perde e _la _perde... hi, hi, hi...


e già...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certa-_mente_, sola-_mente_ che, a quanto pare, la ragazza è in fase di esplor-_azione_, legittima, a mio parere... le cose, quindi, devono mutare anche per l'amico... altri-_menti_, a mio parere, *perde e la perde...* hi, hi, hi...


Appunto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> per il momento tocca a lui, deve ritrovare quell'equilibrio perduto o, forse mai posseduto.


... NO! deve ritrovare un NUOVO equilibrio... completa-_mente_ diverso... tenere il passo con la sua amichetta... oppure, se _frena e frigna_... _la_ perde... _la _perde...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> si gioca in due però...


si MK al 50% sempre.


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Palloso guarda che ho detto che il w-e era solo un caso... oggi proprio ti sei svegliato male... fammi parlare col pupattolo va...


... vieni da me...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> si MK al 50% sempre.


... lei sta già giocando il suo gioco... ora tocca a lui...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma, se una relazione entra in crisi per un week end a Londra, mi chiedo cosa potrebbe succedere di fronte a problemi veri...


... il w-e è la _forma_ dei problemi veri!... che stanno nell'ombra... non guardare il dito che indica la luna... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... NO! deve ritrovare un NUOVO equilibrio... completa-_mente_ diverso... tenere il passo con la sua amichetta... oppure, se _frena e frigna_... _la_ perde... _la _perde...


sei stato distratto, non hai letto sopra : *ri-definire il quadro complessivo ... *


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> sei stato distratto, non hai letto sopra : *ri-definire il quadro complessivo ... *


... quanti anni hai?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... NO! deve ritrovare un NUOVO equilibrio... completa-_mente_ diverso... tenere il passo con la sua amichetta... oppure, se _frena e frigna_... _la_ perde... _la _perde...


Sirio la moto eh, ricorda...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanti anni hai?


61


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il w-e è la _forma_ dei problemi veri!... che stanno nell'ombra... non guardare il dito che indica la luna... hi, hi, hi...


 
Ammore, non guarderei ne il dito ne la luna... hi hi hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> 61


Sul serio? dimmi la verità dai!


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Sul serio? dimmi la verità dai!


Lo giuro!


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore, non guarderei ne il dito ne la luna... hi hi hi...


... mi piaci da morire... sento la tua natura da "_ercolina_" quando ti metto sotto... e mi piaci... mi piaci...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo giuro!


... non te ne attribuivo più di quaranta...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non te ne attribuivo più di quaranta...


ma va' ... son meglio di allora ahahah


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma va' ... son meglio di allora ahahah


... sono molto preoccupato... da quando scrivo nel forum, entro in sintonia con donne più vecchie di me... e, in taluni casi, signi_-fica-_tiva_-mente_ più vecchie...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono molto preoccupato... da quando scrivo nel forum, entro in sintonia con donne più vecchie di me... e, in taluni casi, *signi-fica-tiva-mente* più vecchie...


















Alla fine sei un comune maiale...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono molto preoccupato... da quando scrivo nel forum, entro in sintonia con donne più vecchie di me... e, in taluni casi, signi_-fica-_tiva_-mente_ più vecchie...


non aver paura, sii sereno ... siano solo degli spiriti vaganti niente di materiale


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

Chen mi piacerebbe semmai sapere cosa intendi per piu' "vecchie"?

Cosa e' per te la vecchiaia?


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alla fine sei un comune maiale...


... no, amica mia... maiale, forse... comune, invece, non lo sono mai stato... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (24 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen mi piacerebbe semmai sapere cosa intendi per piu' "vecchie"?
> 
> Cosa e' per te la vecchiaia?


La vecchiaia è lo _sguardo_ degli altri che t'incolla al tuo _destino_ senza futuro (Jean Améry).


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> La vecchiaia è lo _sguardo_ degli altri che t'incolla al tuo _destino_ senza futuro (Jean Améry).


sinceramente mi aspettavo di piu' da te, ma vista l'ora so che devi andare ... sara' per la prossima volta.

Ciao caro.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Settembre 2007)

sirio7819 ha detto:


> figurati a me... si, cmq le amiche che mi sono rimaste sono le ragazze dei miei amici.... poi quelli che erano i miei amici ora sono anche suoi (o meglio.. è raro che riesca a ritagliarmi dei momenti da solo con loro se non quando se li ritaglia lei.. )
> Forse la mia è gelosia nel senso che sono geloso che lei possa farlo e io no.... o meglio, potrei anche io prendere e andarmene x il we ma con tante rotture di scatole da parte sua che alla fine ci rinuncio.


mi stresso solo a leggere.
caro sirio, il problema è qui, comunque vada tra voi stasera e in futuro!
A 29 anni vivete una relazione così totalizzante che non riuscite a prendere fiato!
non siete gelosi, e come potreste? avete chiuso fuori il mondo!
non avete tempo per stare da soli in silenzio ognuno per conto suo, non avete voglia di organizzare con gli amici se no l'altro rompe, quella parte un w-e e tu ti paranoi se lei si giustifica, ma è ovvio che lo fa, dato che stoppa sul nascere qualunque gelosia per abitudine!
Peccato, vi perdete quella parte del rapporto fatta dalla complicità di chi condivide  anche i momenti passati distanti, tale è la fiducia e la comprensione. e non appena ci si ritrova, dopo un w-e o un'ora lontani, si ha voglia di raccontare, anche di quello che faceva lo scemo ma tu nemmeno lo pensavi. Riflettici. Per te.
Buona notte!


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

caro Sirio, non ti fidare, le corna possono inziare così, perchè con ragazza (o un ragazzao) lascita troppo libera, prima o poi capita la cazzata, e te lo dice un cornuto e lasciato da 4 giorni (5 anni di storia) da una p... che è andata per 5 mesi via per lavoro e dopo 2 mesi ha conosciuto uno dei soliti approfittatori, mi ha tenuto nascosto tutto nostante i rimorsi che trapelavano, e mi dicesse le solite belle parole e che doveva tornare.
ll'ho dovuta chiamare io per sapere 4 giorni prima che doveva tornare, la verità da lei. ed infatti è rimasta la col suo nuovo amico che se la tromba alla grande e batsa illudendola chissà di cosa.
ti consiglio di fare una bella discussione con la tua ragazza!!! non fare l'errore che ho fatto io, non chiarendo mai certe situazione dubbiose.,
chiarisci i dubbi!!!!alrimenti un giorno potresti pentirtene soffrire da pazzi come sto soffredno io adesso


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> caro Sirio, non ti fidare, le corna possono inziare così, perchè con ragazza (o un ragazzao) lascita troppo libera, prima o poi capita la cazzata, e te lo dice un cornuto e lasciato da 4 giorni (5 anni di storia) da una p... che è andata per 5 mesi via per lavoro e dopo 2 mesi ha conosciuto uno dei soliti approfittatori, mi ha tenuto nascosto tutto nostante i rimorsi che trapelavano, e mi dicesse le solite belle parole e che doveva tornare.
> ll'ho dovuta chiamare io per sapere 4 giorni prima che doveva tornare, la verità da lei. ed infatti è rimasta la col suo nuovo amico che se la tromba alla grande e batsa illudendola chissà di cosa.
> ti consiglio di fare una bella discussione con la tua ragazza!!! non fare l'errore che ho fatto io, non chiarendo mai certe situazione dubbiose.,
> chiarisci i dubbi!!!!alrimenti un giorno potresti pentirtene soffrire da pazzi come sto soffredno io adesso


... Leone... amico mio... insomma... _cazzo_... sii UOMO... _ostia_!... ce li hai i cogl-_ioni_ o no?... allora tirali fuori!... chiudi la questione e guarda avanti!... che vuoi fare? Avvelenarti dentro? Ha trovato un altro... è un suo diritto... punto e basta!... pensa a te stesso... pensa ad espellerla da DENTRO... e cercati una ragazza che ti voglia bene... e smettila di _frignare_ come un bambino... tira fuori la _personalità_... se ne hai una!... e lascia perdere le maledizioni e le vendette... non sono "_roba_" dignitosa!


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

caro amico non facile!!!!! illuso. cornuto e lasciato è una cosa dura da digerire.
la vendeta in questi casi è più dignitosa del tradimento


----------



## SARETTA (25 Settembre 2007)

*però.....*

Non ci sarà nulla di male, ma una ragazza che si ubriaca e che "omette" di sottolineare e puntualizzare che oltre alle due amiche ci sono anche dei ragazzi, scusate, ma non è indice di serietà.
Naturalmente potrebbe essere più santa lei di una coetanea che è casa e Chiesa.
Ma la faccenda non mi convince

SARETTA


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

saretta sono d'accordo


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> Non ci sarà nulla di male, ma una ragazza che si ubriaca e che "omette" di sottolineare e puntualizzare che oltre alle due amiche ci sono anche dei ragazzi, scusate, ma non è indice di serietà.
> Naturalmente potrebbe essere più santa lei di una coetanea che è casa e Chiesa.
> Ma la faccenda non mi convince
> 
> SARETTA


 
proprio vero. Io sarei per la lapidazione


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> proprio vero. Io sarei per la lapidazione


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> proprio vero. Io sarei per la lapidazione


E solo perchè tu sei di animo buono, lo sappiamo!!


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

*Leone*

Te lo dico chiaro...lascia in pace quella ragazza. Ti ha lasciato.
E siccome tu sei convinto che è una poco di buono che non ti merita, trovati qualcuno che ti apprezzi.

Non è una troia, è una che non ti vuole.


----------



## Old chensamurai (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> caro amico non facile!!!!! illuso. cornuto e lasciato è una cosa dura da digerire.
> la vendeta in questi casi è più dignitosa del tradimento


... supera-_mento_, deve essere la tua religione... non la vendetta... calma le tue emozioni... pratica l'imper-_turbabilità_... l'atarassia greca... vuoi veramente fare la cosa più spietata che si possa fare?... _ANNULLALA_... poni quella donna nella _NON ESISTENZA_... peggio di così!... a far quello che fai, le dai vita, potere, forza... TE LA PORTI DENTRO!...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

non accetto il metodo con cui sono stati lasciato, cornificato di nascosto. eccVOI PIACEREBBE????

 E COMUQUE IL TRADIMENTO E' UNO DEI PEGGIORI MALI DELLA NATURA UMANA, ed mi regolerò di conseguenza.

IO NON HO TRADITO LA MIA RAGAZZA E PRETENDEVO DI NON ESSERE TRADITO IN QUESTO MODO!!!.ad una persona che hai amato, le cose si dicono per rispetto e con CORAGGIO


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non accetto il metodo con cui sono stati lasciato, cornificato di nascosto. eccVOI PIACEREBBE????
> 
> E COMUQUE IL TRADIMENTO E' UNO DEI PEGGIORI MALI DELLA NATURA UMANA, ed mi regolerò di conseguenza.
> 
> IO NON HO TRADITO LA MIA RAGAZZA E PRETENDEVO DI NON ESSERE TRADITO IN QUESTO MODO!!!.ad una persona che hai amato, le cose si dicono per rispetto e con CORAGGIO


poi è chiaro che l'indifferenza è l'arma miglore, dato che non puoi fare altro


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non accetto il metodo con cui sono stati lasciato, cornificato di nascosto. eccVOI PIACEREBBE????
> 
> E COMUQUE IL TRADIMENTO E' UNO DEI PEGGIORI MALI DELLA NATURA UMANA, ed mi regolerò di conseguenza.
> 
> IO NON HO TRADITO LA MIA RAGAZZA E PRETENDEVO DI NON ESSERE TRADITO IN QUESTO MODO!!!.ad una persona che hai amato, le cose si dicono per rispetto e con CORAGGIO


Ok, queste son le TUE modalità.

Lei avrà le SUE, anche se sbagliate.

Cosa puoi farci TU?

NULLA!

LEI ha deciso per la SUA vita. si pentirà? Affari suoi.

Ch etu possa star male, essere incavolato nero, ci sta, ovvio, ma è una partita persa, come è perder tempo meditare vendette... se anche le potessi realizzare, riavresti lei? Ma non la lei che ti ha tradito ora e in passato, ma quella lei che tu vorresti, brava, fedele, limpida... LEI NON E' COSI'! punto!

RIPETO....RASSEGNATI e concentrati su te stesso, sulle tue modalità di rapportarti con le altre che hai incontrato e che incontrerai...non devi salvar nessuno, devi trovare una persona che abbia un rapporto equilibrato con te, che non debba sentirsi in debito... o pensi che quello sia il modo giusto di tenere vicino a se qualcuno?


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> .. se anche le potessi realizzare, riavresti lei? Ma non la lei che ti ha tradito ora e in passato, ma quella lei che tu vorresti, brava, fedele, limpida... LEI NON E' COSI'! punto!


Se la ami davvero Leone devi accettarla per quello che è. O lasciarla andare via...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

quando uno si innamora combina un sacco di cazzate e non vede che ha accanto la persona sbagliata, che spesso ti ha usato. senza dirti cosa pensava effettivemente di te. questa è la verità.
ovviamente questo tipo di esperienza ingannevole "TRADIMENTO ED ABBANDONO"  (tattica che questa persona ha usato sempre,perchè malata) segnerà le mie prossime eventuali relazioni


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se la ami davvero Leone devi accettarla per quello che è. O lasciarla andare via...



ci ha già pensato lei dicendomi bugie, tradendomi ed abbandonamdoni alla prima occasione utile,


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> quando uno si innamora combina un sacco di cazzate e non vede che ha accanto la persona sbagliata, che spesso ti ha usato. senza dirti cosa pensava effettivemente di te. questa è la verità.
> ovviamente questo tipo di esperienza ingannevole "TRADIMENTO ED ABBANDONO"  (tattica che questa persona ha usato sempre,perchè malata) segnerà le mie prossime eventuali relazioni


mi dici che leone non è così, ok, ma cazzo, credevo che in 5 anni accanto ad una persona con dei principi potesse recepire qualcosa anzichè comportarsi allo  stesso modo


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ovviamente questo tipo di esperienza ingannevole "TRADIMENTO ED ABBANDONO"  (tattica che questa persona ha usato sempre,perchè malata) segnerà le mie prossime eventuali relazioni


Ovviamente un cavolo. Pensa a te. Al perché ti succede questo. Al perchè non riesci ad uscirne. Comincia da qui. Per il bene tuo.


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovviamente un cavolo. Pensa a te. Al perché ti succede questo. Al perchè non riesci ad uscirne. Comincia da qui. Per il bene tuo.


non risco ad uscirne o meglio tarderò ad  perchè da persona corretta, non sopporto che una persona che mi sta accanto per a 5 anni nel bene e nel male, mi tradisca, mi dica bugie, mi illuda e mi lasci per altre persone e situazioni tutte da verificare


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non risco ad uscirne o meglio tarderò ad  perchè da persona corretta, non sopporto che una persona che mi sta accanto per a 5 anni nel bene e nel male, mi tradisca, mi dica bugie, mi illuda e mi lasci per altre persone e situazioni tutte da verificare


Uffa. Nel bene e nel male appunto. Ma tu vuoi solo il bene. Il TUO bene. Che non coincide col bene di lei...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

fin'ora ha coinciso, ed è svanito alla prima occasione. non è che cle colpe adesso sono solo mie, ognuno ha le sue. fin quando stava con me ti assicuro che stava bene e comunque le conveniva. altrimenti ti ripeto che avrebbe dovuto DIRMELO CHIARO E TONDO SENZA ILLUDERMI E DIRE BUGIE


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> fin'ora ha coinciso, ed è svanito alla prima occasione. non è che cle colpe adesso sono solo mie, ognuno ha le sue. fin quando stava con me ti assicuro che stava bene e comunque le conveniva. altrimenti ti ripeto che avrebbe dovuto DIRMELO CHIARO E TONDO SENZA ILLUDERMI E DIRE BUGIE


Le conveniva? Quindi non ti amava, e lo sapevi...


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le conveniva? Quindi non ti amava, e lo sapevi...


purtroppo l'ho scoperto solo ora, dato che devo pensare che sapesse recitare molto bene o comunque non era sincera al 100%.ma questa è una colpa da imputarmi, o solo un ingenuità???


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> purtroppo l'ho scoperto solo ora, dato che devo pensare che sapesse recitare molto bene o comunque non era sincera al 100%.ma questa è una colpa da imputarmi, o solo un ingenuità???


E' la convenienza che non mi piace. La mantenevi? La ospitavi? Dove sta la convenienza nello stare insieme? Si sta insieme perché ci si ama. Punto. Forse sei anche tu dalla parte di chi sostiene che l'amore vada meritato...


----------



## SARETTA (25 Settembre 2007)

*IRIS*



Iris ha detto:


> proprio vero. Io sarei per la lapidazione


Pensala come vuoi, non è da lapidazione, è ovvio, ma una donna che si ubriaca non è una donna seria.
Le scemate, tutti e tutte le abbiamo fatte, in specifico modo da giovani. Ci sono, però, scemate e scemate. Impariamo a distinguerle.
Spero tu non abbia una figlia che si ubriaca. O meglio, spero tu non te ne accorga. Sarei curiosa e vorrei vedere la tua espressione, dovesse mai capitare.
E non mi venire a dire che tu le prenderesti la mano, la faresti sedere accanto a te e le parleresti, perchè è il dialogo la cura più adatta ed efficiente.
Il dialogo è opportuno per persone munite di cervello. Se una giovane donna alza il gomito, da uno a dieci non so quanto cervello possa avere (a meno che non sia uno "sfogo" dovuto a problemi: la cosa sarebbe più delicata).
Dialogate pure........

SA


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

... ragazzi... che faccio... metto in moto il pulmino?


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... ragazzi... che faccio... metto in moto il pulmino?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> Pensala come vuoi, non è da lapidazione, è ovvio, ma una donna che si ubriaca non è una donna seria.
> Le scemate, tutti e tutte le abbiamo fatte, in specifico modo da giovani. Ci sono, però, scemate e scemate. Impariamo a distinguerle.
> Spero tu non abbia una figlia che si ubriaca. O meglio, spero tu non te ne accorga. Sarei curiosa e vorrei vedere la tua espressione, dovesse mai capitare.
> E non mi venire a dire che tu le prenderesti la mano, la faresti sedere accanto a te e le parleresti, perchè è il dialogo la cura più adatta ed efficiente.
> ...


ah.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... ragazzi... che faccio... metto in moto il pulmino?


appicc appicc o pulmanino


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> Pensala come vuoi, non è da lapidazione, è ovvio, ma una donna che si ubriaca non è una donna seria.
> Le scemate, tutti e tutte le abbiamo fatte, in specifico modo da giovani. Ci sono, però, scemate e scemate. Impariamo a distinguerle.
> Spero tu non abbia una figlia che si ubriaca. O meglio, spero tu non te ne accorga. Sarei curiosa e vorrei vedere la tua espressione, dovesse mai capitare.
> E non mi venire a dire che tu le prenderesti la mano, la faresti sedere accanto a te e le parleresti, perchè è il dialogo la cura più adatta ed efficiente.
> ...


Veramente capita che mi ubriaco pure io


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente capita che mi ubriaco pure io












    moi aussi...


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente capita che mi ubriaco pure io


Mai avuto nessun dubbio al riguardo...certi giorni basta leggerti, non serve l'etilometro


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mai avuto nessun dubbio al riguardo...certi giorni basta leggerti, non serve l'etilometro


Fammi stare zitta 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io bevo, ma tu assumi robetta pesante


----------



## SARETTA (25 Settembre 2007)

*complimenti*



Iris ha detto:


> Veramente capita che mi ubriaco pure io



Ognuno gestisce se stessi e la propria vita come vuole, ma sopratutto come può. C'è chi può tanto. Chi meno. Chi nulla.
Se è vero che ti ubriachi, capisco perfettamente che non potrai mai puntare l'indice di sgradimento contro un'eventuale figlia che si sbronza.
Ecco perchè hai banalizzato ed ironizzato sul mio primo intervento, con la questione "lapidazione".

SA


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

Non resisto...mi sto piegando in due


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Fammi stare zitta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melanzane alla parmigiana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...ma va la...raramente qualche sigaro, ed ancor più raramente qualche canna. Il resto...alcool  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Per quello, riconosco la scrittura


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> Pensala come vuoi, non è da lapidazione, è ovvio, ma una donna che si ubriaca non è una donna seria.
> Le scemate, tutti e tutte le abbiamo fatte, in specifico modo da giovani. Ci sono, però, scemate e scemate. Impariamo a distinguerle.
> Spero tu non abbia una figlia che si ubriaca. O meglio, spero tu non te ne accorga. Sarei curiosa e vorrei vedere la tua espressione, dovesse mai capitare.
> E non mi venire a dire che tu le prenderesti la mano, la faresti sedere accanto a te e le parleresti, perchè è il dialogo la cura più adatta ed efficiente.
> ...


Scusa SA, ma tu le persone (già il distinguo uomo-donna mi fa venire qualche prurito) le giudichi da una sbronza?  O da come accavallano le gambe quando si siedono? O dalla lunghezza della gonna o se portano la cravatta?

E poi... cosa intendiamo per ubriaca? Ha superato il tasso alcoolometrico di 0,5 previsto dal cod. della strada? O se ha bevuto un paio di pinte ed è un pò più allegrotta proprio perchè magari non è abituata a bere, è da considerare ubriaca e quindi poco seria tout court?!?

Per me una persona è ubriaca quando non riesce manco più a rispondere e a parlare al telefono...

Ma sinceramente la serietà di una persona la cercherei di vedere in ben altri atteggiamenti!


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Melanzane alla parmigiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono pulita..e punti l'indice contro di me!!!
Porcolo


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io sono pulita..e punti l'indice contro di me!!!
> Porcolo


Non punto mai l'indice verso nessuna...l'anulare poi è pericolosissimo. Ogni tanto il medio, ma solo quando se lo meritano  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ci vuole un porcolo, per riconoscerne un'altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ed ora, in alto i calici


----------



## SARETTA (25 Settembre 2007)

*FEDIFRAGO*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa SA, ma tu le persone (già il distinguo uomo-donna mi fa venire qualche prurito) le giudichi da una sbronza?  O da come accavallano le gambe quando si siedono? O dalla lunghezza della gonna o se portano la cravatta?
> 
> E poi... cosa intendiamo per ubriaca? Ha superato il tasso alcoolometrico di 0,5 previsto dal cod. della strada? O se ha bevuto un paio di pinte ed è un pò più allegrotta proprio perchè magari non è abituata a bere, è da considerare ubriaca e quindi poco seria tout court?!?
> 
> ...


non faccio differenze fra uomo e donna. Parlo al femminile perchè il discorso è incominciato al femminile, visto che si stava trattando il caso di una ragazza.
Giudico le persone in base a tutti i comportamenti, non solo da una o più sbronze.

SA


----------



## Iris (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non punto mai l'indice verso nessuna...l'anulare poi è pericolosissimo. Ogni tanto il medio, ma solo quando se lo meritano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Sono in servizio..più tardi


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Sono in servizio..più tardi


minchia signor tenente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ok a più tardi, metto i bicchieri in freezer


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> non faccio differenze fra uomo e donna. Parlo al femminile perchè il discorso è incominciato al femminile, visto che si stava trattando il caso di una ragazza.
> Giudico le persone in base a tutti i comportamenti, non solo da una o più sbronze.
> 
> SA


e per fortuna... immagina se non lo facevi.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> non faccio differenze fra uomo e donna. Parlo al femminile perchè il discorso è incominciato al femminile, visto che si stava trattando il caso di una ragazza.
> Giudico le persone in base a tutti i comportamenti, non solo da una o più sbronze.
> 
> SA


A me è parso che da qualcosa di solo accennato dell'amico fritz, hai espresso un giudizio assai pesante! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sarà stata una mia impressione!


----------



## SARETTA (25 Settembre 2007)

*Fedifrago*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me è parso che da qualcosa di solo accennato dell'amico fritz, hai espresso un giudizio assai pesante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ti chiedo cortesemente di sottolineare questo pesante giudizio in modo da poter chiarire, in caso sia davvero pesante.
Puoi farmi questo favore, qui, pubblicamente? Grazie

SA


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2007)

mi attacco alla bottiglia...è meglio


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> ti chiedo cortesemente di sottolineare questo pesante giudizio in modo da poter chiarire, in caso sia davvero pesante.
> Puoi farmi questo favore, qui, pubblicamente? Grazie
> 
> SA


beh, hai detto che una ragazza che si ubriaca è una poco di buono. cioè non è una ragazza seria.
eh. 
ah.


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

Dis kdd inti  sal pfm ti


Ops... scusate... stavo scrivendo con l'indice di sgradimento nel naso...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi attacco alla bottiglia...è meglio


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dis kdd inti sal pfm ti
> 
> 
> Ops... scusate... stavo scrivendo con l'indice di sgradimento nel naso...


 
Scaccolata delle 15.30?

facciamoci subito riconoscere Madam


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> ti chiedo cortesemente di sottolineare questo pesante giudizio in modo da poter chiarire, in caso sia davvero pesante.
> Puoi farmi questo favore, qui, pubblicamente? Grazie
> 
> SA


NO PROBLEM



			
				SARETTA ha detto:
			
		

> Non ci sarà nulla di male, ma *una ragazza che si ubriaca* e che "omette" di sottolineare e puntualizzare che oltre alle due amiche ci sono anche dei ragazzi, scusate, ma *non è indice di serietà.
> *


Questo a me pare un giudizio "sommario"...a te no??!?!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
bevi con me e scaccolati Madam


----------



## SARETTA (25 Settembre 2007)

*OK*



Anna A ha detto:


> beh, hai detto che una ragazza che si ubriaca è una poco di buono. cioè non è una ragazza seria.
> eh.
> ah.



Si parlava di ragazza ubriaca e ho detto questo (è una mia personale idea), specificando poi (anche se per me era sottointeso) che valeva la stessa identica cosa anche per il sesso opposto.
Però, detto fra noi, fa più brutta impressione una donna ubriaca che un uomo
se fossi un uomo, telefonando alla mia ragazza e la sentissi ubriaca mi girerebbero le così dette, anche se non le ho

Sa


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

SARETTA ha detto:


> Si parlava di ragazza ubriaca e ho detto questo (è una mia personale idea), specificando poi (anche se per me era sottointeso) che valeva la stessa identica cosa anche per il sesso opposto.
> Però, detto fra noi, fa più brutta impressione una donna ubriaca che un uomo
> se fossi un uomo, telefonando alla mia ragazza e la sentissi ubriaca mi girerebbero le così dette, anche se non le ho
> 
> Sa


In effetti.
Per non parlare dell'alito, poi...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bevi con me e scaccolati Madam


Micio offro io che compio gli anni... cin cin...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Micio offro io che compio gli anni... cin cin...


che cosa?
compi gli anni oggi?
auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ohi, ma senti, di cosa ci ubriachiamo?


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che cosa?
> compi gli anni oggi?
> auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ohi, ma senti, di cosa ci ubriachiamo?


Grazie cara... ehi gli anni non si dicono però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













scegli tu, mi fido


----------



## ELEttricità (25 Settembre 2007)

*si*



sirio7819 ha detto:


> Ciao, volevo sapere cosa ne pensate, oggettivamente, di quello che vi diro'.
> Sto da 4 anni con una ragazza... le cose sono sempre andate bene (ovvio, qualche litigata c'è sempre) ma a prescindere da questo, volevo sapere come devo comportarmi.
> La mia ragazza è andata a londra (entrambi abbiamo 29 anni) con una sua amica a trovare un'altra loro amica (tutte e tre lavoravano insieme a londra 6 anni fa)... a detta sua doveva essere un fine settimana all'insegna dello shopping.
> Ieri sera le mando un sms e non risponde, la chiamo 3 volte e non risponde... poi subito dopo mi chiama dicendo che aveva il tel in borsa e non sentiva... vabbè!
> ...


Secondomesi,tihatradito.


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Micio offro io che compio gli anni... cin cin...


auguri EK  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  gli anni sono come i bicchieri di vino, non si contano mai!


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> auguri EK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahah... già, grazie!!!!

ps non mi lamento, mi mantengo abbastanza bene...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2007)

ELEttricità ha detto:


> Secondomesi,tihatradito.


elettricista, staccati un po' dalla corrente... secondo me sei restato attaccato alla presa...


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' la convenienza che non mi piace. La mantenevi? La ospitavi? Dove sta la convenienza nello stare insieme? Si sta insieme perché ci si ama. Punto. Forse sei anche tu dalla parte di chi sostiene che l'amore vada meritato...


un po di tutto e molto di più direi, nel mio caso io l'amavo  sempre e comunque, lei era affezionata a me e comuqnue mi dava affetto ecc non posso negarlo, ed io non me ne sono accorto della differenza di sentimenti, il seeso poi faceva il resto, esonostati rpagato con il metodo peggiore che mi ha fatto capire di stare con una persona quantomeno non sincera e falsa che naturalmente ripeterà gli stessi errori che ha fatto con me
ritengo che una pesrona deba capire in tempo con chi sta per evitare di farse sbagli, ma ciò è molto difficle, soprattutto per le persone serie ed oneste


----------

